# Foal, foal, cute little foal!!!!!!!! PIC OVERLOAD!



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Super CUTE!

this is my friends lippizan stud









and this one was bred out of her stud...i think he was 2nd place at Devon as a 4 year old last year


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

aww so cute!!! I just love foals. is it a girl or boy?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

awww, he's so adorable!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Parker Horse Ranch said:


> aww so cute!!! I just love foals. is it a girl or boy?


It's a boy!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

awwwwww He so cute!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous head. I love love love his head. So what does it make this baby then breed wise?


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

omgsh!! sooo cute!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's so adorable!!!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Hes so cute! :wink:


----------

